# 99-02 Silverado Repair Manual...?



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

I am looking to repair/replace the motor/pulley system for the driver side window - It seems as if it has worn over the years and is now having a hard time rolling up on its own.

I wanted to get a service manual to see the diagram and what parts I need to replace/repair.

My Vehicle; 2002 Chevrolet Silverado LS 1500 Ext Cab. 4.8 V8


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Never did it, but I understand AutoZone has online info on this type of thing.

Also, my local library, and perhaps yours, does the same thing because it's cheaper than keeping Chilton's Repair Manuals on the shelves.


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

ahh ! good idea. thanks !


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

You're welcome.
I haven't had much luck fixing that type of thing. Sometimes there is invisible shaft wear, sometimes there is a root cause that makes the new parts fail.
Good luck!


----------



## pweller (Jun 15, 2008)

I got a copy of the factory service manual for my car on ebay. This is just a CD with pdf files on it - I think someone just scanned in the whole manual and put it on a CD. It was only $10 or so, and is much more complete than the Chilton's type manuals. I found too many errors in the non-factory manuals to depend on them much. Of course, the legitimate printed factory manuals can be over $100.

With the CD you can select the pages that you want to print out for your particular job and have at it. I found it works pretty well.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Kinda late responding to this, but if you are still there. It is called a window regulator. They are about $150 and they are fairly easy to install. If you are the least bit mechanically inclined, you don't even need a book.


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Yep!!!!*



jcalvin said:


> Kinda late responding to this, but if you are still there. It is called a window regulator. They are about $150 and they are fairly easy to install. If you are the least bit mechanically inclined, you don't even need a book.


YEP!!!!! No Manuel Needed!
Although some can be a pain to remove when they got those rivets, and installing can include some twisting and manuevering.


----------

